# Positive/negative?



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Richard9999 said:


> It's been almost 50 years since I was in jr. high electrical class... I'm repairing a lamp. I've got a brass colored terminal and a silver color terminal. I assume the brass colored one is positive and the silver is negative. But I don't want to burn the house down. Can anyone confirm this or set me straight?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, you are correct. In a lamp cord the wire that is rigid is the "negative" (actually is known as the neutral) and the smooth wire is the "positive" (also, is referred to as the "hot")


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

The neutral wire should be wired to the light socket "ring", the hot wire should be wired to the light socket base as shown in the following diagram. And if it is a lamp with a cord and plug, the large prong on the cord should be connected to neutral which then connects to the light fixture socket "ring". This type of plug is called a "polarized" plug.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

P.S. House wiring uses "Alternating Current" (the + and - switches back and forth).

Batteries like in a car or for your flashlight use "Direct Current".

More on this...
Alternating Current...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alternating_current

Direct Current...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_current


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

The purpose of attaching the neutral to the screw shell is to prevent electrical shock if the shell is touched, as in when changing the bulb.


----------



## Richard9999 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Thanks for the kind instruction, gentlemen!*

The light is working. The house ain't on fire. The wife is happy.


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

...and Richard gains some brownie points...Good job :thumbsup:


----------



## HandyPete (Mar 23, 2008)

RGSGWW.... you should NOT be posting your knowledge about electricity. Your post clearly indicates that you do not understand the basics of DC and AC circuits.
--pete


----------



## Pudge565 (Jan 27, 2008)

Funny I was going to tell him he was totaly wrong since home wiring is ac so has neutral and "hot" not positive and negative.:laughing:


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

Grounded and ungrounded if you want to get technical. Personally I don't see why you are jumping on rgsgww, the OP was the one that first mentioned positive and negative. Granted rgsgww maybe could have been a little more descriptive in showing that houses use AC, not DC, and the differences, but I don't see where he is wrong. Re-read his post and the OP's post.


----------



## Pudge565 (Jan 27, 2008)

SD515 said:


> Personally I don't see why you are jumping on rgsgww, the OP was the one that first mentioned positive and negative.


If you are directing this to me I wasn't directing it towards him I was directing it towards the OP. Sorry for any confusion should of put a quote in my post.


----------



## HandyPete (Mar 23, 2008)

SD515 said:


> Grounded and ungrounded if you want to get technical.


almost as bad..lolol

In my book, anyone who mentions "positive" and "negative" deserves to be corrected immediately with a direct, simple and polite answer, not some kind of round-about explanation that doesn't set the record straight.


----------

